# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How to say "Bless our home" and "Happy Holidays" in Russian?

## Ruby Daniels

* 
How do I say: 
Bless our home 
Happy Holidays*

----------


## losh

> *How do I say: 
> Bless our home 
> Happy Holidys*

 1) Да благословит Господь наш дом 
2) Поздравляю с праздниками

----------


## A.S.

"Bless our home" чаще используется в форме "Мир нашему дому" (Peace to our home)

----------


## GerCerber

Чаще используется как пожелание другим, а не себе и звучит как "мир вашему дому".

----------


## Оля

> Чаще используется как пожелание другим, а не себе и звучит как "мир вашему дому".

 Спасибо, друг. Человек шесть лет ждал этого ответа.   ::

----------


## GerCerber

Обращайтесь )

----------

